# Has anyone read the book"The China Study" ?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just got this book cause I heard alot of good things about it. I skimmed through it and seems like a plant based diet is beneficial. If you have read it what do you think?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Well if their diet is as good as some of their products......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:blink: I've never even heard of it! lol I'm not surprised that I'm out of the loop though.. I'm in my own little world most of the time.. :blush:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I've read most everything on diet/nutrition, etc. After reading this book twice, I did some extensive research on the subject. 

Here's one recent link: The China Study: Fact or Fallacy? Raw Food SOS: Troubleshooting on the Raw Food Diet

I learned that the China Study was simply flawed science. If you are looking for scientific research on nutrition, try Good Calories, Bad Calories. Or The Vegetarian Myth, by Lierre Keith.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Yes, I've read most everything on diet/nutrition, etc. After reading this book twice, I did some extensive research on the subject.
> 
> Here's one recent link: The China Study: Fact or Fallacy? Raw Food SOS: Troubleshooting on the Raw Food Diet
> 
> I learned that the China Study was simply flawed science. If you are looking for scientific research on nutrition, try Good Calories, Bad Calories. Or The Vegetarian Myth, by Lierre Keith.


 Thanks, Suzan:thumbsup:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> Well if their diet is as good as some of their products......:HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl: I know what you mean !!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------

